# Alamo?



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Another big Open. How is this one set up in the 1st and what are the dogs doing?

Thanks


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

I am waiting for an update as well. You hear anything?


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Callbacks ?????


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

52 back in the open.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone got the #s


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Any news....anyone?


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

pondhopper said:


> Any news....anyone?


17 back for Sunday morning water marks in Open, 13 back for
Sunday morning water marks in Am, 7 back for Sunday morning
marks in Qual. Derby won by Patsy Martin handling #2 Doubletime Trooper.

Open ran 2 separate land blinds and a water blind on Saturday, going down to 41 after first land blind, then 27 after second. Am ran a double retired triple on land, a land blind and a water blind. Qual ran a straight up triple with a blind on land with 15 survivors, then a tough water blind with 7 survivors.

No callback numbers at this time.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. Keep us posted if you get the results!!


----------



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

open results

eckett-my name is bo
beck-rooster
eckett
rorem
8 or 9 jams

all dogs back for the 5th series got ribbons


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Names on the dogs in 3rd and 4th? Congratz to all placers!

Aaron


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Bo and Jane!


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

Any news from the Am?


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

Don't know about third, but fourth was Joe Tonko's Ozzie. Not absolutely sure, but I believe Rorem had JAMs with Aero, Buffy, Yogi and Lilly.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Way to go Bocephus! Hope this little one turns out just like his dad!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any #s from the Am/


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Bo won both the Open with Eckett and the Amateur with Jane. More to follow.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

WOW!! What a way to start the year!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

This is the second time Bo has won both in one weekend, truly amazing! Congrats from us, and also from Bo's mom, Rudy.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Ken Archer said:


> Bo won both the Open with Eckett and the Amateur with Jane. More to follow.


Double congrats to Bo and Jane.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Complete results now posted at EE.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to everyone! Especially Mary Tatum and Z for their second in the derby......Z is Lizzy's babe!

Aaron


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks to the Judges

Open: Northrop Larsen, Steve Helgoth
Amateur: Loren Morehouse, Van Qualls

For their efforts

The Amateur was one of the most entertaining Amateurs that I can remember. The fourth series was a bugger, and a lot of fun to run

Thanks also for the efforts of the Alamo Retriever Club

Tony Allen
Ken Archer
Bruce Bachert
Sue Eley
Mike Page

And some other hard working folks whose names I don't know

Run a field trial in Hondo, Texas with temperatures pushing 80
Wake up in Denton, Texas to driving rain
And looking forward to driving home through the snow

Ah, the joys of Field Trials!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks also to the minor stake judges Francis Kennon and Jim Burnett.

The test were challeging and fair, and let everyone play as long as they could.

A BIG thanks to our host Mike and Terry Miller for leting us use their ranch. If you havent run a trial in South Texas you are missing some of the most senic parts of the state.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Judges were fair, stright forward. Club tried to make things go as smooth a possible. I know everyone knows this but Ted's got some nice dogs. Thanks to everyone Tony, Bruce, Sue, Pat, Mike B, Scott, Shooters and bird men


----------

